# New stuff



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just returned from the train store, and bought a few things. A rotating beacon light, and a 2-lamp light tower. With tax, right around $37 bucks. He knocked off a few bucks for me.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyer,

Who makes those lights? I couldn't quite make out the name on the box.

I like those multi-light towers a lot.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Flyer,
> 
> Who makes those lights? I couldn't quite make out the name on the box.
> 
> ...




K line


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You don't want them I think they are plastic.

Your the Tin Man!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The Rotating beacon light's for when your train gets lost in the fog?  So that it doesn't crash into the rocks! :laugh::laugh::laugh: 
And the 2-lamp search light tower for when you lose it in the yard?  I know I left it out here somewhere!:laugh::laugh:
It's always good to get new train stuff!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> K line


K-line it is.. Metal and plastic... I also won a Marx 2-lamp tower this evening on ebay. All metal, $20 bucks includes shipping..


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

Your right ... I'd go for old-school all metal. Erk has some great ones on his layout.

I have essentially nothing in terms of accessories on my layout ... just a Marx station and a little Lionel station. Nothing else. When the time comes to expand, there's something about these light towers that really "does it" for me.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ed,
> 
> Your right ... I'd go for old-school all metal. Erk has some great ones on his layout.
> 
> ...


I picked up a bunch of lamp bulbs off e bay for my lampposts and the guy was selling 4 red bulbs that will fit into towers, Lionel, Marx or AF and they blink.
I just got them in and did not try them yet.

Anyone ever hear of them?

He had some flat, red, green and yellow bulbs too. I think they were listed for AF. Anyone know what they go on?

The guy sells a bunch of bulbs.
I will list him if anyone is looking for accessory bulbs.

But now I say goodnight......got to be up way before the sun comes up and it is past my bedtime.
Goodnight.


----------

